# Mark Spencer Sr.



## 100 (Apr 20, 2009)

Mark Spencer Sr. passed away on Friday November 18th, I spoke with Mark Jr. and the visitaion will be on Friday November the 25th. from 2-4 PM with services following, at Little Bear East Arena in St. Ignace, Michigan. These are tentative arrangements.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Very sorry to here that. The Spencer family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Mark and I go back along ways. Setting having a cold one years ago at an SMTA Convention I found out that some freinds of mine from home had there deer camp on property they bought from him.

Thoughts and prayers go out to the Spencers


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Mark your going to be missed.

Griff


----------



## gogoman (Mar 7, 2008)

I spent alot of time in the St.Ignace area growing up,had two state troopers on our street,they would always call Mark to help find lost fisherman/hunters in the area,heck of trapper/woodsman.Gods speed Mark.thoughts and prayers to family.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Mark was a long time presence at many, many trapper events and his active involvement was something that always made conventions enjoyable. He was always generous and helpful to friends and strangers alike and he had a great sense of humor. They don't make trappers like Mark Spencer anymore.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

terrible news.

Prayers go out to the family.

The king of BS, but a great guy.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> The king of BS, but a great guy.


If they have internet access in Heaven- Mark's laughing his butt off right now! Michigan Trappers have lost an icon. The 'yotes on the Big Trapline in the Sky are in serious trouble!

Our thougths and prayers go out to the Spencer Family. Convention won't be the same without him.

The Caretti Family


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Here's to you Mark. Thanks for the stories, demos and the laughs. You will be missed.

Condolences to the family :sad:


----------



## mitch h (Sep 5, 2009)

definately wont be the same at the conventions! :sad:

alot, and I mean alot of knowledge from that trapper who wasnt afraid to teach! our thoughts go out to the family


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Sure was some hard news to hear today. Talked with one of his grandsons and he summed it up good "this sucks"

Mark will be missed by many. May his big trapline in the sky be full everyday.

This ones for you Mark!!!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Does anyone have a picture of him? Trying to place the name. Thanks.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Man, that's too bad. At one convention a few years ago, my boys were digging through a tub of #1s that he had for sale. After they picked out a couple dozen, "good ones", they asked him how much. He said, " are they for you or your old man". When they anwsered that they were for them he said, "two bucks apiece". Then he gave them each a weasel stretcher. Those traps were all trapline ready and in mint shape.
Or how about the time he tried to talk Andy Holmes into trading his "junky" old fox 28 gauge for his "nice" sears and roebuck 20. Or the time he got me to spend $150 on a rat float. He's going to be missed.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Does anyone have a picture of him? Trying to place the name. Thanks.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
You'd recognize him. Great guy. He was one of the first guys I was introduced to when I started into trapping.

There is a pic on the thread on this on Tman.


----------



## ~Last Chance~ (Apr 7, 2011)

I sure hope that rat float came with a motor and navigation lites!:lol:
Thoughts and Prayers go out to the family.


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

He will be missed, Mr. Spencer lived a life that most dreamed of. To me he is as famous as the old "Fred Bear". I can remember my mother introducing me to him 35+ years ago. 3-4 winters back I was ice fishing on little Brevort with my father in law and Mark was out fishing so I went over and introduce him to my father in-law he told us stories for awhile then I went back to fishing but the father in-law stayed by his shack and for the next three hours it was nothing but hysterical laughter as he told stories of fishing, trapping, hunting, and playing tricks on the DNR. Not a winter has gone by that my father in-law hasnt mentioned that day. 

Mr. Spence you will never be forgotten


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

the world is a bit emptier with mark gone.One of the funniest guys I have shared a fire with. I will miss him.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

I will never forget the year he filled in as auctioneer at the convention.:lol: What a great guy. What a loss.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

gilgetter said:


> the world is a bit emptier with mark gone.One of the funniest guys I have shared a fire with. I will miss him.


 
agreed 100%


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

The pic from his obituary.

Sums Mark up right there. That's the grin we will all miss..


----------

